# Milk Withdraw Banamine?



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Real quick, have a doe, scouring today a bit, gave 1.5 cc banamine to calm her gut and some probios - do I need to milk waldra her?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

per Saanendoah in Goat 101

CRONYXIN
FLUMEGLUIMINE - other generic brands

All contain fluxixin meglumine, 50mg/ml
Analgesic - Antispasmotic - Antipyretic - with antiendotoxic properties . Additionally, it increases hemodynamic flow during septic shock. A powerful analgesic. NSAIDs are more effective as analgesics when inflammation is a part of the pain process, also more effective when given prior to the onset of the inflammatory processes or insult. NSAIDs do not resolve inflammation, but prevent its on-going occurrence.
DOSE: 1/4-1/2 ml SC (SQ) (IM, IV) per 50 lbs (1mg/kg) either divided and given twice daily or as a single dose every 24 hours. May dilute with Vit. B12 inj. to reduce pain on IM or SQ injection. Avoid rapid intravenous administration.
DOSE: low dose for anti-endotoxic activity - one quarter the label dose administered three to four times a day, has anti-endotoxic effects without masking signs of pain or causing toxicity.
Banamine also comes is paste form, and crumbles.
Long term use is not recommended (gastrointestinal and renal toxicity - gastrointestinal ulceration).
CONTRAINDICATIONS: Gastric ulcers, concurrent kidney disease, untreated dehydration, other NSAID use.
ADVERSE EFFECTS include CNS stimulation (may or may not occur), ataxia, hyperventilation, and muscle weakness. Loss of appetite, depression, and gastrointestinal tract ulcers at high doses or prolonged use.
Intramuscular injections of flunixin have been incriminated in cases of fatal clostridial myositis (bacterial infection of the muscle) in horses. When injected into muscle, the drug's formulation causes slight tissue damage and an anaerobic (without oxygen) environment. On rare occasions, a clostridial organism spore is picked up as the needle passes through the horse's haircoat and is injected into the tissue. In the anaerobic environment, the spore becomes activated and proliferates, releasing toxins and causing massive muscle damage. If not treated promptly and aggressively, clostridial myositis is rapidly fatal.
WITHDRAWAL: Extra label in goats - Goats: at 0.5-1.0 mg/lb IV or IM once daily MEAT: 14 days MILK: 4 days(SOURCE - 10-12, 2000 Wool & Wattles, AASRP).
STORAGE: Store between 36 and 86 degrees
In the US Banamine (Banamine® brand of flunixin meglumine only) was approved (mid '9Cool for non-lactating and beef cattle, with a withdrawal time of 4 days following recommended dose rates of 50-100mg per 100 pounds (1-2 ml per 100 lbs) for not more than 3 days. Not approved for dairy cattle in the US. The "unoffical" witholding/withdrawal time for milk is 72 hours


----------

